# Neutering at 2.5 years old



## AbbyGreen (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to the site, thanks for letting me join in. 

My cockapoo is 2.5 years old. I haven't neutered him yet as he hasn't been displaying any behavioural issues and also because of all the conflicting advice. 

The pros and cons seem to cancel each other out!

But, I've noticed that he's attracting aggression from some other dogs - and I think this could be because he's still intact. 

Just wondering if anyone has left it till now to neuter their cockapoo and if so, did it go ok?!

Many thanks, 

Abby


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. My vet suggested not having him done to early unless he showed aggression so I’m going to wait as long as possible. The vet also said I might want to have him done as Luther dogs could get aggressive towards him as they see him as a threat! I guess you’d need to see what your vet advised.


----------

